

Why is Microsoft still all-in w/Windows RT? - technacity
http://techtainian.com/news/2013/7/31/editorial-why-is-microsoft-still-behind-windows-rt

======
Yaa101
The people at Microsoft should remember that the users of their past platforms
have huge investments into programs running these platforms.

Do they really think that people will do a re-invest on those programs just
because Microsoft wants to change the whole inner workings of those platforms?

Wake up people at Microsoft, it is not going to happen, and you have set that
trap yourself by locking in those users to your platforms.

Backwards compatibility is the only thing that binds people to your platforms
in the first place, if it were quality then why did the whole world flock
towards Android?

Next time when you do things like this then keep offering to people enabeling
to keep their investments, they might be more sympathetic towards your goals.

